# Shovel handle repair?



## Vera (Aug 22, 2003)

The handle finally broke off of my old hand-me-down shovel, just above the metal part. I did cut the rivet off and pulled the little metal stick out, but the wood that's stuck in the metal sleeve won't budge in any way, shape or direction. How do I get it out so I can put a new handle in? And how can I make a handle myself rather than buying one from the hardware store (meaning, what kind of material would be best to look for and use)?


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

.............vera , if your shovel has the wrap around metal that the handle slides into , there maybe a small hole at the bottom , IF this is the case you maybe able to take a long thin punch , nail or some kind of steel rod and drive the old wood out by taping with a hammer . Put the shovel in a vice , if you have one and see how it works . Some newer shovels won't have this hole . Also , you might take a drill with a 3/8th's inch bit and try drilling several holes in the wood , this then will allow you to break the wood up and once loose it should come out easily . Or , if none of these methods works , try this , buy a gallon of Diesel fuel , and some marshmellows , pour the diesel in the hole and lite with a match and allow to simmer for 1 hour . You can also roast the marshmellows if your bored but the diesel will leave an oily taste perhaps . .
............the simplest solution is just go buy yourself a new shovel with a Fiberglass handle for about 30 bucks and toss the old one . Sometimes they're just NOT worth all the work involved to install a new handle . ..fordy..


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

get a lag screw and thread it in the top of the handle clamp in vise ,tap sides of shovel to loosen the shaft off the stub. if no vise clamp vise grips below the head of the lag screw ,stand on shovel and tap the vise grips. dont burn the shaft out weakens the metal . peice of pipe to fit the shovel and a small bolt were the rivet was or a handle off a worn out snow shovel or a broom handle . could wittle a new handel out of oak ,hickory or ash


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

If its an open socket shovel head, go find an old long bolt or other piece of metal rod that will fit in from the bottom end of the socket. Drive the wood out by hitting end of metal rod with big hammer. If its closed socket shovel and you have a long wood bit, can try drilling a hole in middle of wood and prying whats left out.

A shaving horse and drawknife and nice straight piece of hickory split out of a bigger piece will make you a nice new handle. 

As to buying a handle, unless you have a nice closed socket shovel (heavy duty and pricey new) then a whole new average open socket shovel isnt much more expensive than just the replacement handle alone. My advice is to avoid cheap fiberglass handle shovels.

What else can you use, well if you know how to weld or know somebody that can, you can replace handle with used 3/4 or 1 inch water pipe. Kinda heavy but you wont break it. When I've done this, I prefer to cut off the socket that holds wooden handle and weld pipe directly to buisiness part of the shovel. Course you can just weld the open seam on the back of the wooden handle socket and butt weld the pipe to the top of this socket. I did that on an old spade. Even welded half of an old strap hinge to bottom of socket to cover hole and further reinforce it. The extra weight of the water pipe worked well on a spade. Less desirable on a shovel. I am assuming you are using shovel for what its intended and thats to move loose dirt, sand, etc. Not for using as a substitute spade or pry bar. Use the water pipe if you abuse a shovel by prying with it. 

I needed a short handle shovel to work in close quarters once and made a handle out of tubing from an old bicycle. I just wanted something makedo, but was amazed. The tubing was light but very strong. Held up very well and stronger/lighter than wooden handle I think. Still have and use it. Junk bicycles are usually dime a dozen. Keep your eyes open and you'll robably find one for free that somebody is throwing away. I think two or three peices of bike tubing butt welded end to end would work for a long handled shovel.


----------

